
How to Make a DSL, Hygienically - dkarapetyan
http://www.rubypigeon.com/posts/how-to-make-a-dsl-hygienically/?utm_source=rubyweekly&utm_medium=email
======
dozzie
What you implemented is not a DSL. It's an API.

> In Ruby, DSLs are typically just Ruby code. These are much easier to
> implement, because you don’t need to write a parser or anything like that –
> you just use the parser built in to Ruby.

There. You admit yourself that you haven't written a language, but a
programmatic interface in Ruby.

